# I just want to cry, baby's father is nowhere to be seen!



## Cassie96

I fell pregnant and he promised to be there for me and to love me always, but throughout my pregnancy he was a total immature horrible vile discusting piece of nothing that mentally abused me amd made my life a living hell.
We split last November.
Now I've had my beautiful little girl and he's nowhere to be seen, she's 2 weeks old on Monday and he's seen her 3 times, days after she was born, a total of 10 hours and nothing since! He hasn't bothered asking about her or anything! 
He's give me £40 in my pregnancy and hasn't give anything since, I'm 16 and so is he.
I'm registering her next Wednesday and I doubt he's going to turn up :(
I just feel like crying!
I'm the one left to do the feeding, the nappies, the sleepless nights and everything else!
I love my daughter all the world, so why doesn't he :'(!


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

:hugs: some men, or rather BOYS, just don't deserve their child. If he doesn't turn up to register her then he won't have rights over her, that's his problem. As hard and awful as it is,you can't force him to do anything and if he's not making the effort then he doesn't deserve you chasing around after him to get him to see her either. Honestly,from the way you've described his behaviour during your pregnancy, you are both better off without him.


----------



## jozylynn896

Hun, you're gonna be fine. 
My father was nowhere to be seen and no it didn't ruin me, it just made me have so much love and respect for my mom. 
You or your LO don't need him. 
Although I understand it is hard. I'm so sorry but he doesn't deserve someone as strong and amazing as you.


----------



## little_cookie

It sounds like you are much better without him. However, he shouldn't get away with not paying for his child- she is his just as much as she is yours. 

I'm not sure where you are located but contact somebody about getting the ball rolling for child support.


----------



## Cassie96

little_cookie said:


> It sounds like you are much better without him. However, he shouldn't get away with not paying for his child- she is his just as much as she is yours.
> 
> I'm not sure where you are located but contact somebody about getting the ball rolling for child support.

Even if I did go for child support, I wouldn't get anything, he's still at school and doesn't have an income x


----------



## Mb2012

Sometimes you can't make them do right, I'm in a similar situation now and just today decided to kick myself and do what I had to do to get my daughter's dad to do what he needs too. I feel exactly the same way you do and was told the same lies. I assume your in the UK but here in the US they have programs like WIC (which help pregnant women and their children under 5 with food. for babies they give vouchers for formula and a food voucher for baby food and for mom fruits and vegetables bread and such.) You should see if y'all have anything like that, sometimes here churches help with diapers and stuff and I know we have something called Crisis Ministry that gives things to mothers in need.

I'm not trying to be mean but I just had to face the same harsh reality, your a mom now you have to pull yourself together and do w.e it takes for your beautiful little girl, yes she deserved a father who stayed with her mom but you can't fix that all you can do is try your hardest for her. The sleepless nights will get easier my daughter is 15 months old and even though me and her dad just recently split I did it all even when we were together. Some boys just aren't fathers cut your losses, be thankful he showed his true colors before you got married or had another baby. :hugs: You can do this girl, you have the best motivation in the world, that pretty little princess of yours.


----------



## justhoping

Cassie96 said:


> little_cookie said:
> 
> 
> It sounds like you are much better without him. However, he shouldn't get away with not paying for his child- she is his just as much as she is yours.
> 
> I'm not sure where you are located but contact somebody about getting the ball rolling for child support.
> 
> Even if I did go for child support, I wouldn't get anything, he's still at school and doesn't have an income xClick to expand...

the point is as soon as he does get income your daughter will get it


----------



## x__amour

:hugs:


----------



## justhoping

if he is going to ditch you guys like that he is not worth it...i know ur hurting right now but you both deserve so much better...you guys deserve the world....:hugs:


----------



## nicoleJOLIE

i went through the same exact thing, i was 16 when i got pregnant and 17 when i had my LO ... Her biological father hasnt seen her one time and doesnt even know her damn birthday . i know its reallllly freaking hard but looking back at it now, i dont remember all the hard times i do remember cuddling with my princess late at night and how it is me she loves and me she wants . being a single parent is soo hard but you get all the love from your little one. if you ever want to talk message me, i know what its like. but a year and a half later im 18 with a 14 month old and things are looking up . if i can do it you can too !


----------



## MamaBear93

Cassie96 said:


> I fell pregnant and he promised to be there for me and to love me always, but throughout my pregnancy he was a total immature horrible vile discusting piece of nothing that mentally abused me amd made my life a living hell.
> We split last November.
> Now I've had my beautiful little girl and he's nowhere to be seen, she's 2 weeks old on Monday and he's seen her 3 times, days after she was born, a total of 10 hours and nothing since! He hasn't bothered asking about her or anything!
> He's give me £40 in my pregnancy and hasn't give anything since, I'm 16 and so is he.
> I'm registering her next Wednesday and I doubt he's going to turn up :(
> I just feel like crying!
> I'm the one left to do the feeding, the nappies, the sleepless nights and everything else!
> I love my daughter all the world, so why doesn't he :'(!

You are not alone! I was in a very bad relationship when I was pregnant, he was cheating on me and going in and out of jail, when he was around he was physically and mentally abusive to me in front of my very young daughter. He even tried to kidnap her during a fight when she was 2 months old. But I had enough by the time she was six months and now he hasn't seen her since April of 2011. And all I can say is good riddance! If they don't want to be daddys then that is their problem. You have a wonderful bundle of joy and you can do this. WE ARE SUPER!


----------



## JessicaM123

didnt want to read and run but hugs! I'd say give him a few more chances then let him come to her. Your baby doesn't deserve a daddy who can't make the effort to see her! she will manage just fine with her mummy


----------

